# Boston Butt Question



## tizzy (Aug 15, 2015)

So.....I smoked a boston butt yesterday on a weber charcoal smoker. To make a long story short...the butt was at 190 IT the last time I checked it. I entended to take the butt off later, however I fell asleep and did not wake until 0700 in the morning. When I went to check the butt this morning, the fire was just warm....the IT of the butt was 150. Is it safe to eat?


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 15, 2015)

If your confident the butt didn't fall below 140, I would eat it.  But your always better safe then sorry.

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2015)

It is fine...Just because the temp drops, even below 140°, does not mean Bacteria are ravaging the Butt. The big worry is new contamination, Flies, People picking at it with dirty fingers, Coughing or Sneezing as you admire your work. It is unlikely any of these things happened overnight. Additionally, you found it at 150°, the surface is devoid of moisture and you probably seasoned with Salt if not a Rub...Even air borne bacteria would find that inhospitable. Enjoy it and just make sure you re-heat to 165°F at a minimum...JJ


----------

